
Ask HN: Which states loosely or don't enforce non-compete agreements? - diminium
Which states are similar to California in terms of how they don't enforce non-compete agreements?  If there's not many, which states are close to California?
======
dangrossman
There are no other states that so broadly consider non-competes void.

